# [solved] avgupdate : funktioniert nicht (mehr ?)

## toralf

Hhm, habe dies http://www.heise.de/security/artikel/Kostenloser-Antivirenproxy-schuetzt-vor-Webangriffen-1015088.html mal ausprobiert, aber das Update bringt (seit gestern) immer nur :

```
tfoerste@n22 ~ $ sudo avgupdate 

AVG command line update

Copyright (c) 2010 AVG Technologies CZ

Running update.

Initializing...                                                                                                        

Downloading file:  avg9infoavi.ctf                                                                                     

Downloading file:  avg9infolx.ctf                                                                                      

 15% [============>                                                                ]

Update failed: Invalid Update Control CTF File.

```

 Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit dem Scanner ?

----------

